# Who?



## Overread (Jan 17, 2010)

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4069/4282925848_5c45d8bc7d_o.jpg
f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec

Reading can be a challenge when the words are so big!

Setup:
Taken with Canon 400D, Sigma 70mm macro and sigma 1.4 teleconverter. Camera and lens arranged on a single focusing rail (cheap ebay rail) which was attached to a Manfrotto Junior Geared Head and then onto a set of tripod legs. 
Lighting was a 580 EX2 with lumiquest softbox mounted on an offcamera flash cord and held from an above position with the flash head directed slightly toward the front of the insect.

The insect itself was slightly cool (naturally) and just happened to be in the room at the time. It was placed onto the book where it eventually settled somewhere (I honestly didn't pose it right over that word, I just let it move itself around till it came still - a thing which made focusing tricky when it would suddenly get up and go). 

Any comments/crits very welcome (be they technical or compositional or both) - thank you


----------



## mrdemin (Jan 17, 2010)

I really like this, great idea!
I wish the whole bug was in focus, and I wish the words behind the ladybug were more in focus


----------



## Overread (Jan 17, 2010)

I did originally want to play with this shot some more, maybe a slightly higher shooting angle or at least to image stack as series of shots to get some more depth into it (the only ways to get more depth since at f13 I am not going to get much more by going to a smaller aperture and my overall image would have started to get softer as a result as well). 
Sadly the insect was not still enough to allow for such timely considerations and my floor where I had the tripod setup on is old and moves - quite noticably - which threw keeping the setup in one place for image stacking - since my other hand was holding the flash in place.


----------



## eccs19 (Jan 17, 2010)

I like it.  That's a cool idea having him reading the paper.  I've got a set of those cheap focusing rails.  They work great for an amateur like me.  :thumbup:


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 17, 2010)

Excellent focusing on the bug and the paper for a background is a very novel idea.


----------



## Overread (Jan 18, 2010)

It was a very novel idea - all 1000 pages of it  
Thanks for the compliments all


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 23, 2010)

Very creative, I like it.

Did the bug get paid for posing???


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 23, 2010)

Great shot. DOF is perfect.


----------



## davebmck (Jan 25, 2010)

Overread, I've seen you write about the cheap ebay focusing rails before.  Can you provide a link to a similar unit?  I'd like to try one of these.


----------



## davebmck (Jan 25, 2010)

Never-mind, I found them.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jan 26, 2010)

I recently purchased 4 way focusing rails from dslrbaby on ebay for around $46.00.  Very good quality.


----------



## Overread (Jan 26, 2010)

Many thanks all - sadly I have yet to find an agreeable term for payment of insect models 

As for the rails I wrote a little bit on them and the different options here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ails-comparison-different-market-options.html

like  I say there the ebay cheap rails are the best option for most peoples budgets and needs - if you want to move up the level the best option is the novoflex - but I honestly feel that unless you have a lot of budget and/or work at very high magnifications there is no major pressure for your rails (esp your first set) to need be so high in cost.

Also the velbon option is also sold in some retailers (B&H sell them).


----------



## davebmck (Jan 26, 2010)

Nice write up, Overread.  It's unfortunate that the range goes from cheap to very expensive.  I have a swiss arca setup now, so would like to find something reasonable with that mounting.  The least expensive I have seen is a Kirk unit for about $225.


----------



## Overread (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree there is not much of a middle ground on offer for focusing rails it seems. Sadly I suspect this because they are such a rare item in use for most photographers - there is only need for cheap options for the averge curious person and expensive options for the demanding enthusiast/professional.

ps if you are looking at a good strong setup for macro  have you considered adding a geared tripod head to your setup?


----------



## davebmck (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I've never looked at them.  Maybe I should do some investigation.  I have a really good ball head now that should be solid enough when using my 100mm.  It's one of the lightest lenses I have.


----------



## Overread (Jan 26, 2010)

For a regular 100mm macro you should be ok if it is a really good ballhead. However some do suffer creep (this is can either be when you release your hands from the setup after locking the ball in place and/or when you leave the setup for a few moments - the ball can creep down with heavier or less centrally balanced setups or creative angles). 
This is mostly a pain for framing with and - whilst I fully admit it is a lower grade ballhead - it was one thing that pushed me from the 322RC2 head toward the geared head for macro work (regular lens use does not show the creep factor)


----------



## davebmck (Jan 26, 2010)

Yea, I had the 322RC2 head before I got the RRS ball head.  It was a nice ball head, but just wasn't adequate for my 500mm.  The RRS BH-55 is rock solid when locked up.


----------

